# USB Root Hub (xHCI) Error Code 39



## MichelG (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello, 



I am currently experiencing issues with a malfunctioning USB port. In my Device Manager, the USB Root Hub (xHCI) is showing a yellow exclamation point. When attempting to update the driver software automatically, I receive a message stating my driver is up to date. When instead updating by browsing my computer, the installation hangs and times out. Under Device Status I get the following message: Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39).



When searching for fixes to this problem, the most common solution was one involving registry edits. As an example: Solve device manager error code 39 on USB controller (Standard enhanced PCI to USB host controller and Standard OpenHCD USB host controller) - Tricks Guide



Now, my question is two-fold. First, is this really the most feasible fix to my issue? Second, in my search, I have seen others claim that upon uninstalling their USB controllers, Windows did not automatically reinstall them after rebooting. Is this likely to occur, and if it does, is there an easy fix? I am concerned about worsening the problem, and I'm hoping for some more knowledgeable advice as I am simply an average computer user.



My laptop is an old HP ENVY m4 Notebook PC running Windows 8.1 64-bit

Intel Core i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz (8 CPUs)

8192MB RAM



Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try running Microsoft's Windows Device Manager Error Codes Troubleshooter https://support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/310123/error-codes-in-device-manager-in-windows


----------



## MichelG (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello. Thank you for the reply. Neither the troubleshooter, nor the manual uninstall resolved the issue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone else will be along soon with another idea or two to try.


----------



## softwaremaniac (Jun 18, 2017)

Have you tried updating your chipset drivers?


----------

